# Fear of heights, in TX



## aappyfan1 (Jun 28, 2008)

I would suggest get yourself used to being around your horse, brushing her etc....Because she will pick up on your fear, Although she sounds like she is very well trained, I doubt if you will have a problem, like her just taking off!! But I would be interested to know, If you are that afraid, why did you decide to buy a horse, you should have taken lessons or something prior to you owning your own. JMO


----------



## Noah13 (Oct 17, 2008)

I would suggest just working with your horse and even if you just stand there by her side she will get to know you. I would also suggest doing some trust or bonding exercises once you are comfortable. This should help you to relise that once you have a bond and her trust she will take care of you.


----------



## ddewey (Nov 3, 2008)

I am taking lessons, even had my trainer with me each time I went to visit before purchasing she rode her, even stood up on her back, then I rode her, this is something I want to overcome I just wanted some ideas to calm myself....


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I agree with aappy...you probably should have just done lessons and not purchased a horse until you were comfortable riding one.
I agree with everyone, work on the ground with your new horse.


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

Take your time love your horse and do everything with her if you go get the mail take her with you dont have to ride her yet but spend every free or not free minute with her mount police horse are super gentle and easy to handle but be sure you spend time with her so you learn her andf she learns you . it will take time to get use to her and yes she will pickup on your fears and it will make her afraid of you and what you feel. i agree with the others you should have taken lessons and rode there horses long before you bought your own but that is history now so now you need to learn to trut her and she will trust you more take your time dont rush it at all time with her and with your instructor will help you adjust to her and your fears. TIME TIME AND LOTS OF LOVE TO YOUR HORSE Dave


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

You've gotten some good advise. Even though you may have waited before buying a horse, what's done is done so we'll deal with it.

What I do with a new horse could also help in your situation. I spend the first week just being around my horse. I'll groom him, pay attention to him, and just be around him. After a few days I'll tack him up except for the bridle - I'll leave him in a rope halter. I then take him around the farm with me. Whatever it is that I need to do, he is with me. This way he gets acclimated to the new surroundings and to me as well. I try not to get aboard during the first week but that really depends on the horse.

You mentioned taking lessons and that is great. What I would also do is to look up riding clubs in your area and join one. That is a great way to meet new horse people and find some riding partners as well. It will give you much more confidence to be riding with someone then riding alone - even in an arena or your farm.

You certainly picked the right age and experience in a horse so she will teach you and give you the confidence you need.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

It's great that you are working with a trainer  and also that your girl is a well broke horse 

I have a huge fear of heights. Going on a ladder(even a small one) scares me! So I completely understand your fear about being up on top of a horse.

Do you think you'd feel more comfortable if there was someone leading the horse and then people by your legs (holding onto your leg if you want). I used to do that when I worked at a horse camp. There were some kids that were terrified of being up there, but the fact that they knew that there was someone controlling the horse and 2 people holding onto them made them more comfortable. And after a while, they stopped holding onto their legs and just walked by them and then eventually they left and there was just someone leading the horse.

If that's not possible, maybe sing a song, or have one of your favorite songs playing on a radio to help you relax. Think of something that could help take your mind off of being up there 

I also agree that you should spend a lot of time just bonding with your horse. Take her for walks (like you would walk a dog), hand graze her, give her a "spa" day, or a makeover  There are so many ways you can be with your horse, without having to be on them


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Just start gradually with her, doing groundwork & groom her, to start a nice bond.  Lead her around in the pasture, spend a lot of time with her!


----------



## Royal Freckles (Oct 7, 2008)

Well, I have to say that I have found it is not height that people are afraid of....it is falling. I have had several students with the same fear. I gave them the scenario "If you knew there was absolutely no way you were going to fall off this horse..what would you do with it?" And their answer is always "I'd be running through the pasture, jumping creeks, showing..." or whatever it is they want to do. Fear is the culprit.

If her walking makes you freak out...then dont. I agree with the others about doing ground work and spending time just getting to know her and her to know you. When you do get on, there is nothing wrong with just sitting. Sit for as long as it takes until you are comfortable enough to take that first step. If that means you go out there every day and sit on her for ten minutes and then get off...so be it. You are going to have to define when you are comfortable enough to move on. No one can do it for you. and if overcoming this fear and riding is something you really want...you will achieve it. 

Since you have a trainer working with you, be sure to be open and honest about how you are feeling. Be sure and discuss your goal and when you are ready for the next step. That way you are all on the same page.

And good luck


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

As usual, I'm going to sound like a bit of a lunatic here, I am SCARED of heights!!! No ladders or anything for me!!! Nope, NO WAY.....

Soooo...Now I'm on this horse and it just plumb freaks me out because, well...I'm up in the air and I'm pretty sure God mad me a ground dweller!!!!:lol:

What I did to give myself confidence in the saddle was to practice jumping off the side of the steps that lead to an old barn on my property...LOL....The top step is about 4' off the ground and to most people they wouldn't think twice about hopping of of it. It took me convincing myself that I wouldn't die while I was falling... I don't mind crashing and rolling on the ground...It's the sensation of the fall.. Egads that just does a number on my stomach, Like I'm out of control... almost like a wind gush up from my toes and gets caught in my chest...Truely and eerie feeling. 

Once I jumped a few times, I began to be able to control my guts and learned to supress that feeling. Not that I don't still feel it, but I know it will be OK. More like I learned to tolerate it...Like the annual trip to the Gyno...You just tolerate it.....lol.....

Sounds like you have a great horse. Spend some time with it, learn to trust it from the ground. Then tackle your fear...disect it and figure out what part really pushes your buttons...Then figure out a way to overcome it. In my case I found that by breaking the fear into bite size pieces I was able to deal with it.

GOOD LUCK!!!!!! Hope I helped some!!!


----------



## ddewey (Nov 3, 2008)

That's it....
Thats just how I feel, I have figured out being up there is OK, unless someone is standing beside me and we are talking and I see how high up I am....
Then once Mollie starts to walk I fear she will just haul off in a full out gallop, mind you she never has and I do feel better having some close just talking to even if its, "shoulders back, heel down"... anything I wish there was someone to ride with for now, I think it will be awhile before I feel relaxed to just go off on my own, which is sad because having 25 acres of land is what I know so many people wish they had to ride....


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Don't beat yourself up about it. That won't help. I really like Royal Freckles advice about just sitting there until you are comfortable (however long that takes), then walk a few steps....then trot etc. It's not like you don't have the time or land to ride on. It's not an hourly lease or anything. Just do what you gotta do to get yourself comfortable. Horsemanship is not an exact science, there is no one way to do it. The best you can do *is *the right way!!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If it is any consolation, I work for the Texas Department of Criminal Justice and have ridden some of their horses. They are all really well broke and have been ridden by all different kinds of people so they don't get excited over something new. My advise is start in a very small area like a round pen, not an arena. Just sit on her for a while and when you can relax enough, ask for a walk. If you get scared, just ask her to stop. Keep working on this until you are more confident. When you decide to take her out onto the land, ask a friend to ride with you, not walk beside. Also, sometimes it helps just to talk to your horse when you are on them. They are very good listeners and are not going to judge you. Take your time and don't scare yourself too bad but don't give up. There really is no feeling like galloping a horse across a pasture with the wind in your hair and the sun on your face. If you don't mind me asking, where in TX are you from?


----------



## ddewey (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow I was so glad to hear from you, since you have experience with the horses at the prison, I live in Alvin TX, I would love to get some kind of history on Molly the only thing I have is the coggins test, is there anyway of getting more, she was retired the week before the hurricane, I would like to know if she has issues that I may need to know, health checks, sire...I hope to hear from you....
Debbie


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow I couldn't imagine worrying about the height of sitting on a horse. I feel at home on a horses back... Bummer... but of luck to you though!!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

ArabianAmor said:


> Wow I couldn't imagine worrying about the height of sitting on a horse. I feel at home on a horses back... Bummer... but of luck to you though!!


That was the way I was for pretty much my whole life also UNTIL I was as close to being killed as can be a year or two ago. I had an accident while trying a horse to buy that changed my life. I've had a lot of riding accidents over the years but this one was life altering.

It took a solid year of making myself ride to even begin to get comfortable again. I had no fear of being around horses at all but taking that step into the saddle caused me to break into a sweat. I would get up then right off. It took determination to overcome that fear of being thrown. 

Dumas had some great advise. Just take it one step at a time, have a friend with you to give you that extra amount of confidence, and have faith in your horse. Get some lessons - I can't emphasis that enough.

I'm a whole lot older then you and I overcame it - you can too.


----------



## ddewey (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow, so sorry to hear about your accident, I know what you are talking about when breaking out into a sweat and breathing forget it... I also hold onto the horn I know that is not correct but for now I like it....Not too sure about the age thing I will be 49 and just starting had feelings like I am too old for this.....


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I was 60 when it happened. You're not too old just very cautious. It'll come as long as you want it to.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Not very smart to buy a horse meant for riding when you're afraid of sitting on one, but a good choice to buy a calm, bombproof horse.

I have some little slight idea what you feel, after I broke my wrist I got scared as well. I barely dared to sit on our uber-calm draft horse, but I was lead around, and eventually overcame my fear enough to ride and gallop on the young, unbroken orse that shattered my wrist in the first place  I guess I have an advantage; I had ridden for 13 years before that without getting scared.

My advice is to sit up, get off, get up again, then proceed to walk a few steps etc. Never do too much, but always do a little more than you're comfortable with.
Spend time around the horse and make sure it's trained ad ridden regulary by someone, or you risk that it will loose both muscle and a part of the calm temper and bombproof-ness if it's not stimulated.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

As for getting more information about her, if you know which unit she was used on, you could contact them and ask to speak to the field supervisor. They would probably connect you with a sergeant or leiutenant. I don't really know what kind of records they keep on the horses as far as breeding but she wouldn't have any health problems or they would have gotten rid of her immediately and not kept her around for retirement. Most of the horses the state uses are bred in Huntsville and started there before being distributed around the state. I was looking on the state website and found this. You might be able to contact him and get more information about her. Good Luck. 

C.F. Hazlewood Jr., Director
Texas Department of Criminal Justice
Agribusiness, Land & Minerals Department
2405 Avenue I, Suite E
Huntsville, Texas 77340
(936) 437-5400
[email protected]


----------



## Micki O (Apr 22, 2008)

As a green horse owner who is also afraid of heights [Henry is 16.6h] and wasn't a very trusting person, my Henry has taught me to deal with not only him but my fears and insecurities. Your Molly sounds like she has the experience to do the same for you. Keep up with your lessons but don't rush riding. Just do grooming and ground work and spend time with her. You have to build the trust and loose the fear and Molly will teach you how. Once she knows you trust her and visa versa Molly will know that it is her job to keep you from falling or getting hurt. Some may not agree with me but I feel if you don't 100% trust your horse then they can't totally trust you. With out that bond you can never feel comfortable in the saddle.
Good luck and with time and patience you and Molly will get to enjoy your 25 acres


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, I didn't really know where you were but you are really down there ain't you? I wish you were closer and then I might go ride with you but I'm all the way up in Amarillo. Just remember to stick with it, it just takes time.


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

OMG! I live in Alvin, Texas too! AND I know your horse! I almost bought her for my daughter! She is an amazing mare! I am a memeber of a local ladies Riding group here in Alvin. I would be more than happy to help you with any questions you might have or if you want to get together. I have a round pen and TONS of places to ride! Congrats! Molly is the PERFECT horse to learn on!

Angela


----------



## ddewey (Nov 3, 2008)

OMG, Terry told me about you, I live by Dr. Knope on 25 acres I did actually get on her yesterday and rode for about an hour. till me more about your club, a trainer didn't work out as I want to learn on my horse still don't know how to put a saddle on by myself...and I have no trailer it needs repairs....but your right she is lovely, it's totally not her its me.....


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

just PM'd you...check your inbox!


----------

